# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Ronaldo on way back

## west_ham_rule

as a massive ronaldo fan it is great to see him score 4 goals in 3 games he on the way back, after being heavily critised for being overweight and not scorin, he is luky to be playin after all his injurys he has lost weight and is scoring cant wait to see him top of the world in a years time wer he deserves to be (again) .........  :Bow:

----------


## West Ham Tom

Not as good as Harewood...

----------


## west_ham_rule

its close

----------


## west_ham_rule

8 in 5

----------

